# experiment feedback



## Glot (16/9/13)

New to home brewing so not locked into any rules.
Took a Brigalow ginger beer, added 1.5 kg dextrose, 100 grams dried ginger, a fat cinnamon stick and a dozen cloves. I figured WTF, nothing ventured, nothing gained.
Just opened a bottle and WOW!
I guess my message is, don't be scared to experiment. Everyone's tastes are different.


----------



## Acasta (16/9/13)

This recipe seems rather standard? What was the experimental part?


----------



## brad81 (16/9/13)

Sounds nice. Would you scale back on the cloves next time?


----------



## bum (16/9/13)

Yeah, that amount of cloves pretty much makes this batch medieval dentistry. Do you find your mouth gets a little bit numb, Glot?

Great to hear you're so stoked on it.


----------



## Dave70 (17/9/13)

Glot said:


> New to home brewing so not locked into any rules.


Love the attitude.
You're like the Johnny Rotten of ginger beer kit brewing.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/9/13)

Anything with ginger in it makes me as horny as a butchers dog, and I see Johnny Rotten is making a come back with a song he's written for Frank Ifield called "I remember you, you bastard".


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/9/13)

If you want to play with Ginger Beer - throw some chillies in it.


----------



## Dave70 (17/9/13)

wide eyed and legless said:


> *Anything with ginger in it makes me as horny as a butchers dog,* and I see Johnny Rotten is making a come back with a song he's written for Frank Ifield called "I remember you, you bastard".


Helps prevent motion sickness _and_ produces a stiffy. Gotta be happy with that.


----------



## NewtownClown (17/9/13)

Dave70 said:


> Helps prevent motion sickness _and_ produces a stiffy. Gotta be happy with that.


The stiffy acts like a gyroscope?


----------



## bum (17/9/13)

World revolves around me when I've got one.


----------



## Dave70 (17/9/13)

Actually, I think I may have jumped to the wrong conclusion.


----------



## Jessica (11/10/13)

Its an experiment for some people and nothing for remaining one's but my dear friend it sound really amazing, 1 will keep experiment like this. Enjoy!!!!


----------

